# Bulking...Oats before bed OK right?



## guesswhosback (Oct 24, 2006)

(ive heard mixed results)


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 24, 2006)

There is only one way to know for sure. Try it and see.  

What time are you working out?


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2006)

OK in regards to what??


----------



## guesswhosback (Oct 25, 2006)

i workout in the morning from 6-7 and then from 2:30-6:30


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2006)

you workout from twice a day and once from 2:30-6:30?

Seems pretty crazy!

But yeah eat the carbs if that is the case.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 25, 2006)

I know this isn't the training section, but there is no way you can benefit from working out 5 hours a day.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2006)

why would you? Dont you work?


----------



## StanUk (Oct 25, 2006)

I've got a feeling he means he works out at some point between 2:30 and 6:30, im hoping he doesnt mean the whole 4 hours!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## guesswhosback (Oct 25, 2006)

well i  only do weights for half an hour....30 mins of cardio and 30 mins of weights in the morning. from 2:30-6:30 i play tennis since im at a tennis academy... my ideal goal would be to gain about 10-15 lbs muscle


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 25, 2006)

guesswhosback said:


> well i  only do weights for half an hour....30 mins of cardio and 30 mins of weights in the morning. from 2:30-6:30 i play tennis since im at a tennis academy... my ideal goal would be to gain about 10-15 lbs muscle



Gaining weight when playing tennis for 4 hours may be tough....but in theory if calories ingested is > than calories expended than you can do it.  But that's what it will come down to...not whether or not you eat oats before bed.


----------



## guesswhosback (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 26, 2006)

Try adding in more EFAs. Like 2 tbsp of olive oil or flax. You would also need to up the protein.


----------

